# Long stay



## Goldie51 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi I live in southern ireland but have a english passport I come to Cyprus in the winter for 6 months does anyone know if I will be able to stay 6 months now england is no longer in the EU


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Goldie

Since the 1st January 2021 British tourists, including those with holiday homes and other property in Cyprus, can no longer come and go as they please. They can only stay on the island and other EU countries for a total of 90 days in any 180 day period. If they wish to stay longer, they will require a visa.

Many British “silver swallows” who overwinter in Cyprus and return to the UK in the summer have had their feathers clipped; their time in Cyprus will be limited to 90 days without a visa.

I don't know your situation, but you may be able entitled to apply for Republic of Ireland citizenship? With an Irish passport you could remain in Cyprus for as long as you wish.

Regards,


----------



## Goldie51 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi thanks for that i thought that was the case, i have lived in Southern Ireland for nearly 20 years, my husband is irish and has a irish passport, i really should have applied for irish citizenship before now but i didnt want to give up my english passport, though i have now learnt that i can have dual citizenship. i have applied for irish citizenship but it is a long drawn out thing and can take anything from 18 months, so it looks like it will only be 90 days this year anyway.


----------



## Avgeek (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m looking at the same right now - looking at Spain, Portugal and Cyprus. I notice the pink slip visa allows temporary residency for up to 12 months. Could that be an answer?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Avgeek said:


> Could that be an answer?


The Pink Slip is the long-term visa. You can find information and form at CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section

Regards,


----------



## AnthonyPM (Apr 30, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> The Pink Slip is the long-term visa. You can find information and form at CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section
> 
> Regards,


Hi, Sorry for hijacking the thread a few months later but the link you gave above isn't straight forward.
Could it be highlighted exactly what forms I need to fill in hoping to come to Cyprus initially and then longer term. And I assume I would need a visa under 'visitor' because I can't see forms for pensioners.
Thankyou


----------



## AnthonyPM (Apr 30, 2021)

AnthonyPM said:


> Hi, Sorry for hijacking the thread a few months later but the link you gave above isn't straight forward.
> Could it be highlighted exactly what forms I need to fill in hoping to come to Cyprus initially and then longer term. And I assume I would need a visa under 'visitor' because I can't see forms for pensioners.
> Thankyou


I should have said I'm 72 and English., So third country.


----------

